# Solving Hunger Virginia 2019



## Bamboo Cuber (Oct 4, 2019)

Post your thoughts, mains, events, and goals on here! 

3x3: sub 20 for single, sub 25 for average
4x4: make cut off 
2x2: sub 5 for single, sub 10 for average
OH: make cut off (if you have a good oh cube that I can borrow than pls let me know)


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Oct 4, 2019)

3x3: CFOP/ZZ, Weilong Wrm, sub 15 average, sub 12.5 single, make second round
2x2: CLL(maybe Ortega if bad layer), MGC, sub 3.5 average, sub 3 single, make second round
4x4: Yau, Aosu GTS2M, sub 1:00 average, sub 55 single
OH: ZZ(maybe CFOP if bad EOLINE), Weilong GTS2M, sub 28 average, sub 23 single
6x6: Yau(ish?), Cubicle Pro Shop Aoshi GTSM, sub 6:20 single

You can borrow any of my cubes for oh


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Oct 4, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> 3x3: Weilong Wrm/Huanglong M, sub 15 average, sub 12.5 single, make second round
> 2x2: Cubicle Labs Weipo M, sub 3.5 average, sub 3 single, make second round
> 4x4: Valk 4 M Standard, sub 1:00 average, sub 55 single
> OH: Weilong GTS2M(subject to change), sub 28 average, sub 23 single
> ...


I’m not going but was just wondering are you using ZZ this comp?


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Oct 4, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> I’m not going but was just wondering are you using ZZ this comp?


for OH, and maybe for 3x3
I still average 17ish with Zz and 14 with CFOP


----------



## Bamboo Cuber (Oct 4, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> 3x3: Weilong Wrm/Huanglong M, sub 15 average, sub 12.5 single, make second round
> 2x2: Cubicle Labs Weipo M, sub 3.5 average, sub 3 single, make second round
> 4x4: Valk 4 M Standard, sub 1:00 average, sub 55 single
> OH: Weilong GTS2M(subject to change), sub 28 average, sub 23 single
> ...


Thanks dude, also we might want to get a table together next week, and I’ll be bring my camera gear with me so that’s how you’ll identity me


----------



## Bamboo Cuber (Oct 12, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> for OH, and maybe for 3x3
> I still average 17ish with Zz and 14 with CFOP


When are you arriving tomorrow


----------

